# Veterans give away



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This is a Treeman- Ibojoe collaboration. Treeman sent this beautiful Jersey oak fork and I added a a piece of oak root from Arkansas a set of SS die cut bands, a Ray Shot pouch and a beautiful braided lanyard from Ranintree 78. The oak root seemed to have fireworks inside so we named it the "Independence ". We thought we would give it to a U. S. Veteran for defending our independence. So Vets. Respond with "I'm in. " we will draw on the evening of the fourth.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

More pics


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

A very generous giveaway for those who served. Nicely played.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That Oak root is a Killer! Congrats to whomever gets it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well done gents!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow that is a beautiful slingshot and thanks to all those who fight "over there" so we don't have to over here.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That oak root is outrageous!! :aahhhh:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Is it too late to sign up for US Military Service?

What was I doing serving in the Canadian Naval Reserves in Winnipeg?....we
aren't even on the coast 

As everyone else said, that thing is gorgeous. Very nice collaboration.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, Grunts, Jarheads, Wing nuts, and Squids! What's going on? I know I'm not the only vet on the Forum. Surely y'all don't want me to win this.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm in. 
USS Saratoga, 1965-1969.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Beautiful piece heading to a deserving hkme

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I should point out that it's one of Joe's "backflip" designs. Incredibly comfortable to grip. Honestly, this one is all Joe. What a beauty!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in!!

Man, that is stunning! I'd be honored if I win!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

LVO said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> Man, that is stunning! I'd be honored if I win!


Well, let us in on which Service. I'm Army, 60-76, Navy 85-98.


----------



## Wiginomics (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm in.
Us army 2009-current 
One tour iraq


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, great work guys! Awesome giveaway.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Stunning frame. Well deserved, whoever wins it. Would love to see more of the Backflip.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

This old Marine is in, beautiful piece , real art , actually.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Getting there, Grunts, Squids, and Jarheads on board. Where's the Wing Nuts?


----------



## RonT (Jun 12, 2017)

USMC 63'-69'. Not an entry, defer to recent Vet. who can enjoy it longer than me. Beautiful work right there.

Cheers,

R


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

What a beauty! Good luck to all participants!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, that is stunning! I'd be honored if I win!
[/quote]Well, let us in on which Service. I'm Army, 60-76, Navy 85-98.[/quote]

Sorry about that! Army 1985-2001. Aviation


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks guys for all the great complements. It really is a solid little shooter. So without further ado. On behalf of Treeman and myself, the winner is .......Buger!! Congratulations sir and thank you for your service!! Pm commin your way!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Congrats Buger!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

USAF 72-76


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

WOW-What a grand prize/gift - thanks to all involved , will be shot with reverence and memories, be displayed and protected, really means a lot to me, a great piece of workmanship and art


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats to Bugar, thanks to Treeman- Ibojoe, condolences to BunnyBuster, who being AF, probably slept late.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Bugar said:


> WOW-What a grand prize/gift - thanks to all involved , will be shot with reverence and memories, be displayed and protected, really means a lot to me, a great piece of workmanship and art


 Congrats!!


----------



## wrknapp (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm in. USMC 1967-1973 VIET NAM vet. USMCR 1975-1981.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Congrats buger????


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Congrats to Bugar, thanks to Treeman- Ibojoe, condolences to BunnyBuster, who being AF, probably slept late.


and what branch of service were you in henry?

i served during viet nam.........and you?

bombs away.....


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would put my self in but I won the last give away and feel i should sit this one out but aesom give away.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I would put my self in but I won the last give away and feel i should sit this one out but aesom give away.


You can throw your name in the hat, but it won't matter at this point. 



Spoiler



A winner was already announced.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Bugar, thanks to Treeman- Ibojoe, condolences to BunnyBuster, who being AF, probably slept late.
> ...


Army 1960-1976 Viet Nam vet 1965-1966

Navy Reserve 1985 - 1998 Operation Just Cause 1989.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Henry the Hermit said:


> bunnybuster said:
> 
> 
> > Henry the Hermit said:
> ...


Good for you henry......could be the B52` s we were flying, helped save a few of our guys on the ground.

i sure did not have time to sleep...back in the day.

509th Bomb squadron....SAC


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You guys are awesome! Thanks for your service........thanks for your help on the give away Henry!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > bunnybuster said:
> ...


Every Service, including the Coast Guard, did its part, Tom, and thanks for doing yours.

My fondest dream is to live long enough to see the day that no young American is putting his/her life on the line in wars we shouldn't be fighting.


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

Canadian vet here. great looking piece of wood!...........nice job on the give away!........well done


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Great thought and planning. -CD


----------



## Panth (Apr 2, 2017)

What a fantastic prize, A real beauty, That oak root mesmerising..


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done guys!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Have shown the slingshot to many friends (they know nothing of slingshots), always the same comments about the beauty and fine workmanship, a piece of art, thanks to lbojoe and the other fantastic craftsmen, I really enjoy it, and do shoot it daily, when I'm not showing it off.
Bugar


----------



## Michael71 (Apr 23, 2017)

That's a n amazing frame. Someone is going to be very happy.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

That's a great looking frame Joe & Treeman. That root is so cool. -CD


----------

